# ITV's Tonight seeks Brits considering inland plots or villages for as little as €600



## montgo

ITV's Tonight are filming a programme in Spain next week, investigating whether it really is a good time to buy there again.
Are you currently looking for a bargain property or plot in Spain? In inland Spain whole villages are being sold at low prices. We will be filming in Olmeda de la Cuesta, near Cuenca next week (starting September 2), where half of a village is being auctioned, with plots starting at €600. The mayor wants to repopulate the village, which is in the neighbouring province to Valencia. 
We would be interested in featuring British individuals taking part in the auction or considering such a move – ASAP. Perhaps you already live on the Costa Blanca and are considering moving inland. Contact Jackie, via this thread, on on 00 34 96 579 3842 or mobile: 722 297 812 or in the UK, James Bolchover on 0161 952 1003.


----------

